# Just outside the jetties 07-13-08



## Bearmeister (Nov 2, 2007)

We ventured outside of the jetties yesterday with a couple other guys that hadn't been shark fishing before to see what it was all about. Followed one of my neighbors out so we had some pretty good guidance and a buddy boat. Thanks Matt! 

WOW, this is nuts!

Drifted for miles and learned alot. Right of the bat we had a reel (intended) acrobat. At least five feet long and that high out of the water. It looked like something from TV. Well, the cheap wire leaders from Wallmart were no match for that fish or another one about an hour later. Caught a bunch of little ones and when we shared the delema of the lousy terminal tackle Matt stopped by with his leader kit and I made up a couple. Ultimately even had one of those cut on another fish and I thought we were going home without a decent one until the very last minute when we were about to head my rod starts screeming and it was on. I'm sure this isnt a big one to many of you guys but it's sure a rush! We lost the gaff (sorry Matt, we'll get you a new one) trying to get it in the boat so we had to hoist it. Needless to say, I'll be reading this board for any tips I can get from now on.

Good fishin'


----------



## tricktom1 (Jul 8, 2008)

nice


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

I use 400#mono out of the yak. I'm lovin' it.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report and pics.

I wa out on Sat and went about 300 feet east of the North jetty towards late evening and hooked up and a bunch of Charks like the one you have. They are in close as far up to Trintiy bay entrance. Thats where some have there pups.

It is a rush and you gotta be quick if you have a few lines out..


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice shark!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Fun times for sure!!!!!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

use cirlce hooks -- there should have been some in my leader kit. I havent done this in a copuple of years so I dont have all the newest stuff in there-- You can prob. tell-
Oh by the way can I get that stuff back??????


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

use circle hooks -- there should have been some in my leader kit. I havent done this in a copuple of years so I dont have all the newest stuff in there-- You can prob. tell-
Oh by the way can I get that stuff back??????


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice shark


----------

